# Batch-Datei schliessen



## drezze (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem: Eine Batch-Datei (test.bat) ist gestartet. Ein Command-Fenster ist offen.

Wie schliesse ich diese Batch-Datei, bzw. das Command-Fenster mit einer 2. Batch-Datei?

Bin noch ziemlich ratlos. Freund google hilft mir nur bedingt weiter...

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!


----------



## Manta (21. August 2008)

warum willst du batch#1 mithilfe von batch#2 schließen?


hmm...hab zwar erst angefangen, aber würds denn nicht mit batch#2 mit dem inhalt:


```
@echo off
exit /b "exit-code von batch#1"
```


----------

